# Move-in Day!



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

My newer girls finally have their coop! Just put them in this morning. My wonderful man built this in the back of his shed, and gave up a lot of his space. I know my girls love it! Only nesting boxes left to go and more vent holes above the windows. The windows have shutters that close.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> My newer girls finally have their coop! Just put them in this morning. My wonderful man built this in the back of his shed, and gave up a lot of his space. I know my girls love it! Only nesting boxes left to go and more vent holes above the windows. The windows have shutters that close.
> View attachment 42822
> View attachment 42823
> View attachment 42824
> ...


Yay! cool


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, he gave up most of the shed! He's really special to do that for you.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Your new coop look very nice; bright and airy; a wonderful set-up.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

danathome said:


> Your new coop look very nice; bright and airy; a wonderful set-up.


Thank you ❤


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Whoa, he gave up most of the shed! He's really special to do that for you.


I'm a lucky girl.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow what a modern stylish chicken coop. I bet they'll all feel like their living the life in a mansion!😂
Anyways that is an amazing piece of work your husband set up wish I was that skilled!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Woah nice!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice! I have a shed coop as well and I like it a lot and so do the chickens lol. Consider adding roosts that are lower. Birds hopping down from high roosts often develop foot problems such as bumblefoot and/or sprained/strained ligaments or tendons. Also use sandpaper to lightly sand down the roosts to eliminate burrs and splinters.
I'm just trying to save you from future headaches and disappointments.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL She's experienced the headache part already with all the roos that were supposed to be pullets.


----------

